# Raf swannington august 2012



## urban phantom (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi all this is raf swanninton i hard one to find and very spead out but worth it as always some history for you 

The now disused Swannington airfield is situated 1 mile north of the village. It was built in 1943 and became operational on 1st April 1944 as part of the newly formed 100 Group.
It was home to 85 squadron, which arrived on 1st May 1944 and became operational on 29th August 1944; and to 157 squadron which arrived on 7th May 1944 and became operational on 28th August 1944. Both squadrons were equipped with Mosquito aircraft.

Their role was largely one of supporting Bomber Missions over enemy occupied territory. However, both squadrons were temporarily detached to West Malling in Kent in July and August 1944, to combat the growing menace of V1 'Doodlebugs'. They returned to Swannington to resume their 100 Group duties.

For a brief period during the winter of 1944-45, three squadrons of Spitfires were flown into Swannington for training and anti-V2 rocket launcher patrols in the Netherlands.

With the end of hostilities the Mosquitos moved on. On 27th June 1945, 85 squadron was transferred to Castle Camps, and on 16th August 1945 157 squadron was disbanded.

In October 1945 a Maintenance Unit from 41 Group occupied and used the base to store Mosquitos, but this unit was disbanded in November 1947.

Plans to modernize the base and bring in jet fighter squadrons were abandoned, and the airfield was sold off and returned to agricultural use.

Much of the runway concrete has been lifted, crunched and used for aggregate, but there is still plenty of evidence of the three runways and perimeter tracks, and several derelict buildings remain.

now for some pictures 




Mossie007 by urban phantom, on Flickr




raf swannington 046 by urban phantom, on Flickr




raf swannington 017 by urban phantom, on Flickr




raf swannington 020 by urban phantom, on Flickr




raf swannington 001 by urban phantom, on Flickr




raf swannington 009 by urban phantom, on Flickr




raf swannington 010 by urban phantom, on Flickr




raf swannington 012 by urban phantom, on Flickr

Dell boys plastic pig




raf swannington 015 by urban phantom, on Flickr




raf swannington 021 by urban phantom, on Flickr




raf swannington 023 by urban phantom, on Flickr




raf swannington 025 by urban phantom, on Flickr




raf swannington 030 by urban phantom, on Flickr




raf swannington 031 by urban phantom, on Flickr




raf swannington 033 by urban phantom, on Flickr




raf swannington 036 by urban phantom, on Flickr




raf swannington 038 by urban phantom, on Flickr




raf swannington 039 by urban phantom, on Flickr

Thanks for looking all comments welcome


----------



## night crawler (Aug 27, 2012)

Great report, I like old airfields


----------



## urban phantom (Aug 27, 2012)

night crawler said:


> Great report, I like old airfields



Thanks mate they are getting harder to find now many are been demo'd


----------



## Faing (Aug 27, 2012)

thats a classic place you foound there,thanks


----------



## urban phantom (Aug 27, 2012)

Faing said:


> thats a classic place you foound there,thanks



Thanks mate it needs another visit


----------



## steve2109 (Aug 28, 2012)

very nice indeed, can't beat a WW2 airfield


----------



## Safe Breaker (Aug 28, 2012)

Great stuff... i like the names above the doors so you know what the room was used for!


----------



## urban phantom (Aug 28, 2012)

steve2109 said:


> very nice indeed, can't beat a WW2 airfield



thanks mate there the the best i think


----------



## urban phantom (Aug 28, 2012)

Safe Breaker said:


> Great stuff... i like the names above the doors so you know what the room was used for!



thanks i was surprised to see them still visible after been open to the elements for so long


----------



## HypoBoy (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for posting them mate. Swannington (known to most of the locals as Haveringland) is the place which probably started my whole fascination with derelict stuff. Just after WW2, my dad contracted TB. His doctors advised the family that the best thing for him would be to escape the polluted atmosphere of Reading and to get out in the fresh air of the countryside, so the whole family shipped out and moved to Norfolk, setting up home in one of the redundant Nissen huts on the base. 

My grandfather worked for Duncan Industries, who had a factory on the site at the time, hand building cars based on Austin chassis.Throughout my youth, we regularly used to take a drive out to Haveringland on a Sunday afternoon and wander round the site with my (now late, sadly) dad reciting tales of what they used to get up to there. Haveringland Hall was commandeered for use as accommodation during the war. After the war ended, it was in too poor a state to salvage, so was used as a training ground for the army, who demolished it during explosive training exercises and also a number of the pill boxes around the site.

The Nissen my family lived in was just standing 20 odd years ago, but I'm not sure whether it's still there now. I'm really going to have to find the time to get back there at some point. If you ever end up going back, let me know, as I've got the site plan somewhere which might help you locate some other stuff.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 28, 2012)

I loved this so much history to be seen,thanks for sharing.


----------



## urban phantom (Aug 28, 2012)

HypoBoy said:


> Thanks for posting them mate. Swannington (known to most of the locals as Haveringland) is the place which probably started my whole fascination with derelict stuff. Just after WW2, my dad contracted TB. His doctors advised the family that the best thing for him would be to escape the polluted atmosphere of Reading and to get out in the fresh air of the countryside, so the whole family shipped out and moved to Norfolk, setting up home in one of the redundant Nissen huts on the base.
> 
> My grandfather worked for Duncan Industries, who had a factory on the site at the time, hand building cars based on Austin chassis.Throughout my youth, we regularly used to take a drive out to Haveringland on a Sunday afternoon and wander round the site with my (now late, sadly) dad reciting tales of what they used to get up to there. Haveringland Hall was commandeered for use as accommodation during the war. After the war ended, it was in too poor a state to salvage, so was used as a training ground for the army, who demolished it during explosive training exercises and also a number of the pill boxes around the site.
> 
> The Nissen my family lived in was just standing 20 odd years ago, but I'm not sure whether it's still there now. I'm really going to have to find the time to get back there at some point. If you ever end up going back, let me know, as I've got the site plan somewhere which might help you locate some other stuff.



Thanks mate thats amazing lucky you i would of loved that


----------



## urban phantom (Aug 28, 2012)

flyboys90 said:


> I loved this so much history to be seen,thanks for sharing.



Thank you im pleased to have seen it


----------



## Jet48 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks very interesting post not to far from me will have to go and have a mooch.


----------



## urban phantom (Aug 29, 2012)

Jet48 said:


> Thanks very interesting post not to far from me will have to go and have a mooch.



thanks its worth a look i think there is more in the wood behind the church


----------



## birdinanaviary (Aug 29, 2012)

Excellent!! Gotta say sometimes this stuff lacks in the interest department for me but this is a too draw report 
Looks very interesting lots of great little finds


----------



## urban phantom (Aug 29, 2012)

birdinanaviary said:


> Excellent!! Gotta say sometimes this stuff lacks in the interest department for me but this is a too draw report
> Looks very interesting lots of great little finds



thanks mate i no its not to everyone's taste but this site was interesting


----------



## Pixie_Suicide (Oct 20, 2012)

The church is gorgeous!


----------



## urban phantom (Oct 20, 2012)

We were very lucky to able to see inside as the cleaners were in its hardly used now


----------



## paulpdh007 (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks, went last weekend, that site was a pretty substantial airbase.


----------



## urban phantom (Oct 24, 2012)

paulpdh007 said:


> Thanks, went last weekend, that site was a pretty substantial airbase.



Hope you had a good mootch we did


----------



## Judderman62 (Oct 24, 2012)

I rather like that


----------



## urban phantom (Oct 25, 2012)

Its a big site its been split by a road running through the the main runway so it takes some exploring but worth it


----------



## hydealfred (Oct 25, 2012)

What a superb site thanks for posting. Don't forget the East Kirkby Night Taxi run on 3 November - brings it all to life


----------



## urban phantom (Oct 26, 2012)

hydealfred said:


> What a superb site thanks for posting. Don't forget the East Kirkby Night Taxi run on 3 November - brings it all to life



Thanks mate the fire work nite is good weve been might see you there


----------

